# Long & McQuade 50th Anniversary Taylor...



## Steve6D (May 9, 2016)

Does anyone here own one of the Long & McQuade 50th Anniversary Taylors?

When I was the Canadian Sales Manager at Taylor, I spec'd it out with the buyer for L&M in Pickering. There were only 50 of them made. I believe the last one I saw was at L&M in Vancouver.

I'm just looking to get some photos of the guitar.

Thanks!


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I heard the stories.
That was what? '05? '06? Maybe '07 even?
Walnut back. Sapele sides? Sitka top. Possibly Indian Rosewood binding? 
514CE LE, maple leaf marker inlays, signed by Bob Taylor.
Did I miss anything?
Apparently it was an absolute tone monster, easily, easily, easily besting absolutely anything the average Joe has ever tried in their entire life.
Warm, round, balanced tones but still possessing the signature Taylor clarity and spank.
I remember people saying THIS is what a guitar is supposed to sound like.
They were snapped up quickly even though the price point was a bit higher than a regular 514, which lent some credibility to the tone stories.
I never heard much about them after that initial explosion of praise.
I never got a chance to see one, let alone play one.
I prolly would have bought one on the spot if I'd seen and played it.
Thank you for asking. I'd almost forgotten about the legend.
That's pretty much what it is now; a legend.
I've never seen anyone post a picture anywhere. Ever.
If you find any pics, please share them here.
I'd be very interested to see them myself.


----------



## Steve6D (May 9, 2016)

BMW-KTM said:


> I heard the stories.
> That was what? '05? '06? Maybe '07 even?
> Walnut back. Sapele sides? Sitka top. Possibly Indian Rosewood binding?
> 514CE LE, maple leaf marker inlays, signed by Bob Taylor.
> ...


If memory serves it was 2006.

The guitar was based on the 514ce. The primary "upgrade" (I hate calling it that) was, if I recall correctly, walnut for the back and sides. Sitka was used for the top. I don't remember what the binding was, but it was probably rosewood. I really liked the inlays. Bob Taylor did, in fact, sign all 50 labels; I remember carrying them to his office for that.

Like I said, it's just something I'd like to get photos of since I spec'd it out with them. If I get some photos I will definitely post them...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

But if the guitar sounded that good, why would they just do a limited run? They have the recipe. Make more. 


It's like why you can't get ice in your drink in Newfoundland. The guy who invented it died and took the recipe with him.


----------



## Steve6D (May 9, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> But if the guitar sounded that good, why would they just do a limited run? They have the recipe. Make more.
> 
> It's like why you can't get ice in your drink in Newfoundland. The guy who invented it died and took the recipe with him.


Well, one reason was the availability of walnut at the time. We didn't have a lot of it. Taylor ended up dropping the Walnut Series _because _of that. It's not like we didn't have it at all, we just couldn't support an entire regular production series. Also, the wood upgrade was done for free since they were ordering 50 of them. Long & McQuade paid for the inlay, but we gave them the walnut for no upcharge (I think it was normally $300.00 at retail).

The guitar could certainly be replicated with regards to the wood, although not in any real quantity, and there was an agreement that the inlay wouldn't be used on any other guitars. Having the recipe is only part of the equation...


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

OK, having thought about this a little more, I think I recall a few more tidbits.
I seem to recall the sides were Sapele and only the back was Walnut.
There was definitely something about the sides and I think it was the Sapele.
I believe there was also a minor modification to the bracing which was considered the intellectual property of Yorkville (or maybe just a special request and there were no property issues) and was only to be used on that guitar.
I know for certain there were discussions about slightly oddball bracing because I remember the debates but the details of that conversation are fuzzy.
I want to say deeper scallops on the tone bars but I'm not 100% certain and I also think maybe there was more than just that.
There may also have been a relocation of the apex on those curves; like moving the whole curve longitudinally along the brace by some amount.
In what direction I could not possibly remember. It's still foggy.
I'm amazed I am remembering as much as I am.


----------



## Steve6D (May 9, 2016)

BMW-KTM said:


> OK, having thought about this a little more, I think I recall a few more tidbits.
> I seem to recall the sides were Sapele and only the back was Walnut.
> There was definitely something about the sides and I think it was the Sapele.


Nope, back _and _sides were walnut...



> I believe there was also a minor modification to the bracing which was considered the intellectual property of Yorkville (or maybe just a special request and there were no property issues) and was only to be used on that guitar.


Taylor would never use someone else's intellectual property on one of their products; just won't happen. You might be right on the different bracing, though, although I don't really recall what the difference would've been...


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Fair enough.
I'm certain there was something noteworthy about the sides.
It just won't come to me.
Would they do a special request with regard to bracing?


----------



## Steve6D (May 9, 2016)

BMW-KTM said:


> Fair enough.
> I'm certain there was something noteworthy about the sides.
> It just won't come to me.
> Would they do a special request with regard to bracing?


Honestly, there was nothing special about the sides. All we did was change the wood from Mahogany to Walnut. As for the bracing, I know they used to do two different bracings. Now that I'm thinking of it, we may have done an Adirondack bracing on the L&M model. I'm not certain of that, though...


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Hmmm


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

This shows the cutsey maple leaf fret markers  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vMaKzo-GtE and says it's a walnut body.


----------



## Steve6D (May 9, 2016)

Woof said:


> This shows the cutsey maple leaf fret markers  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vMaKzo-GtE and says it's a walnut body.


Huh, this was from the text on that video: "From what I heard Taylor asked Long & McQuade's top guitar tech what he would put into his favorite Taylor, and there you have it, a limited edition Taylor made for Canadians".

Long & McQuade's "top guitar tech" never entered the equation...


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

Scroll to the bottom...

NGD - Taylor 414ce LTD

And it seems it wasn't the only model they used the maple leaf inlays on; another limited run L&M Taylor: Taylor Guitars - L&M Custom Mahogany GA Acoustic/Electric


----------



## Steve6D (May 9, 2016)

Geetarz said:


> Scroll to the bottom...
> 
> NGD - Taylor 414ce LTD
> 
> And it seems it wasn't the only model they used the maple leaf inlays on; another limited run L&M Taylor: Taylor Guitars - L&M Custom Mahogany GA Acoustic/Electric


Thanks!

When we made the 50th, we agreed with L&M that the inlay wouldn't be used on any other guitars. The people who were at L&M then are still there now, and they guy I turned Canada over to is still the Canadian rep, so it's entirely possible that they decided to make another guitar with that inlay...


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'd love to try one of these some day. I've yet to really bond with a Taylor on a player level, but I'd love to find one to fall in love with


----------



## Sixstring78 (May 17, 2016)

Steve6D said:


> Does anyone here own one of the Long & McQuade 50th Anniversary Taylors?
> 
> When I was the Canadian Sales Manager at Taylor, I spec'd it out with the buyer for L&M in Pickering. There were only 50 of them made. I believe the last one I saw was at L&M in Vancouver.
> 
> ...


Mine is #8 of 50, from the YouTube video which was linked in this thread. Sorry if I got the story wrong about the L&M guitar tech collaborating with Taylor. That's what I was told at the store. I guess you can't trust everything you hear. 

Why are you looking to take photos of this guitar?

For those who want to hear the guitar here's a couple of links. The recordings are quite frankly terrible and don't really do the guitar justice. It's better than nothing though, I guess. 










Cheers


----------



## Steve6D (May 9, 2016)

I'm just looking for photos because I helped design it. I don't need to take them. I didn't have the chance to photograph any of the guitars before they shipped. I'd just like to have a couple photos for reference sake...


----------



## Sixstring78 (May 17, 2016)

Steve6D said:


> I'm just looking for photos because I helped design it. I don't need to take them. I didn't have the chance to photograph any of the guitars before they shipped. I'd just like to have a couple photos for reference sake...


Message me your email and I'll send you some photos.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Sixstring78 said:


> Message me your email and I'll send you some photos.


Share some with the rest of the class! I know you take great photos.


----------



## Sixstring78 (May 17, 2016)

Hamstrung said:


> Share some with the rest of the class! I know you take great photos.


Ask and you shall receive.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I can add more if you like. My first cousin has #1, if memory serves. 

Back and sides are all walnut - Claro I believe. beautiful wood.

Tonally, very tight sounding. My '96 514c has hog back and sides with the cedar top - it will obviously be warmer sounding, but mine has noticeably more bass, resonance, and quite a bit more volume...hers kills mine in the looks department though - a stunner.


----------



## Steve6D (May 9, 2016)

b-nads said:


> I can add more if you like. My first cousin has #1, if memory serves.
> 
> Back and sides are all walnut - Claro I believe. beautiful wood.
> 
> Tonally, very tight sounding. My '96 514c has hog back and sides with the cedar top - it will obviously be warmer sounding, but mine has noticeably more bass, resonance, and quite a bit more volume...hers kills mine in the looks department though - a stunner.


We had actually discussed retaining #1 at the factory, and I know there was talk of presenting #1 to Jack Long, but neither of those ideas materialized...


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I think that's the one she has - I'll confirm next weekend and snap some shots when I visit ;-)


----------



## Sixstring78 (May 17, 2016)

Well, it seems that I can't post any images to this forum. Maybe Hamstrung can help out...


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Sixstring78 said:


> Well, it seems that I can't post any images to this forum. Maybe Hamstrung can help out...


Here they are...


----------



## Steve6D (May 9, 2016)

Excellent shots! Thank you!!


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

So now that we've heard from some people who have some experience with these things I am curious.
Are these guitars the tone monsters I was lead to believe they were, 10 or so years ago?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

They probably sounded good, but you know how people can be about limited editions or obsure guitars.


----------



## Steve6D (May 9, 2016)

BMW-KTM said:


> So now that we've heard from some people who have some experience with these things I am curious.
> Are these guitars the tone monsters I was lead to believe they were, 10 or so years ago?


Being walnut, they sounded a bit more tight and dry than mahogany would've; a bit more "woody", if that makes sense. At least to my ear. 

The appreciation of tone is one of the more subjective aspects of acoustic guitars. I thought they sounded pretty damn good...


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

To be perfectly honest, I've never known what people meant when they used the term woody to describe a guitar sound.
There are some tone-terms that seem quite self evident to me.
Terms like chime, shimmer, spank, sparkle, sizzle, bright, dark, etc.
Woody has never been amoung them.
That term ignites nothing in my imagination that relates to music.
Another one is creamy.
Although when used together I do see a different application and can understand that quite well.
I get woody before I get creamy.

I think it was Frank Zappa who said, "Writing about music is like dancing about architecture."


----------



## superbanjoman (Oct 31, 2016)

Hey Steve. I do have one of those guitars. I think it is #19 of 50. Beautiful guitar and it is sounding better with age. I bought it in Winnipeg in late 2006. I can take some pictures of it and send them to you if you are still wanting them.


----------



## Arell (Nov 7, 2018)

In case any of you are still watching this thread (which I've only just come across now), here is the complete specification list for the Taylor Long & McQuade 50th anniversary walnut 514ce.
This is easy to obtain: just contact Taylor and ask for it. That's what I did. I have number 42 of 50.

Model: 514-CE-L50 (2006)
Body size: GA
Cutaway: Venetian
Description: Long and McQuade (50th anniversary) limited run
Wood:
back and sides: walnut
top: Sitka spruce
fingerboard: ebony
bridge: ebony
neck: tropical mahogany
peghead veneer: Indian rosewood
bracing: Standard II (forward shifted pattern with relief rout)
Binding:
material: wood
body, fingerboard, heel cap: Indian rosewood
peghead, sound hole: none
Purfling:
material: fibre
body top: b/w/b/w/w/b
body back and sides, back strip, rosette: b/w/b
fingerboard, peghead, sound hole: none
Rosette:
size: 3 ring (old 800 slot)
material: abalone
Inlays:
peghead logo: mother of pearl
fingerboard: I-2019 (L&M maple leaf)
peghead, bridge, top, ext: none
Neck:
width: 1 3/4"
heel length: 3 1/2"
scale length: 25 1/2"
# of frets: 20
Finish:
back, sides, top: gloss
neck, peghead: satin
filler: body - clear, neck - clear and brown
stain/sunburst: none
Tuners: Taylor chrome
Buttons: chrome
Nut and saddle: Tusq
Strings: Elixir light
Bridge pins: ebony with abalone dots
Pickguard: tortoise
Truss rod cover: Indian rosewood
Electronics: Expression system (note by me: the 3 volt version, i.e two AA batteries, and two body sensors)
Case: brown
Special instructions: set number on back label (of 50), hand signed by Bob Taylor


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

This one? 

www.long-mcquade.com/50937/Guitars/Acoustic/Taylor_Guitars/L_M_Custom_Mahogany_GA_Acoustic_Electric.htm


----------



## Arell (Nov 7, 2018)

knight_yyz said:


> This one?
> 
> www.long-mcquade.com/50937/Guitars/Acoustic/Taylor_Guitars/L_M_Custom_Mahogany_GA_Acoustic_Electric.htm


No, that one is much more recent. It's mahogany, not walnut, and the maple leaf inlays are wood,
whereas on the walnut one we're talking about they are pearl/abalone.
There are some photos of the walnut one posted in this thread. Only inaccuracy I see is that the
pictured one has non-original bridge pins with red dots. The originals have abalone dots.


----------

